
Facebook's Pixel Code broken? - scandox
A gent in marketing sent me this code to embed in one of our websites (I&#x27;ve redacted the FB ID):<p><pre><code>        &lt;!-- Facebook Pixel Code --&gt;
	&lt;script&gt;
	!function(f,b,e,v,n,t,s){if(f.fbq)return;n=f.fbq=function(){n.callMethod?
	n.callMethod.apply(n,arguments):n.queue.push(arguments)};if(!f._fbq)f._fbq=n;
	n.push=n;n.loaded=!0;n.version=&#x27;2.0&#x27;;n.queue=[];t=b.createElement(e);t.async=!0;
	t.src=v;s=b.getElementsByTagName(e)[0];s.parentNode.insertBefore(t,s)}(window,
	document,&#x27;script&#x27;,&#x27;https:&#x2F;&#x2F;connect.facebook.net&#x2F;en_US&#x2F;fbevents.js&#x27;;);

        fbq(&#x27;init&#x27;, &#x27;&lt;!--FB CODE REDACTED--&gt;&#x27;);
	fbq(&#x27;track&#x27;, &quot;PageView&quot;);&lt;&#x2F;script&gt;
	&lt;noscript&gt;&lt;img height=&quot;1&quot; width=&quot;1&quot; style=&quot;display:none&quot;
	src=&quot;https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;tr?id=&lt;!--FB CODE REDACTED--&gt;&amp;ev=PageView&amp;noscript=1&quot;;
	&#x2F;&gt;&lt;&#x2F;noscript&gt;
	&lt;!-- End Facebook Pixel Code --&gt;

</code></pre>
It&#x27;s causing Chrome to report a syntax error for the rogue semi-colon towards the end of the packed function. Surely this is going to cost someone a lot of money today? I got him to recreate it a couple of times with the same result. Am I missing some cunning trick?
======
brudgers
Seems to me, this might be a good question for StackOverflow because the
gamification incentives and intersted expertise are better aligned with the
nature of the problem.

Good luck.

